# Old love letter?



## lookingforpeace (Sep 30, 2014)

So yesterday, I was going to do some house work, had nothing to wear everything was dirty, thought since i have been losing weight maybe i could try on SO's old jeans, one pair almost fit i just couldnt button them. Here I find a love letter under a stack of jeans. Me and SO broke up over two years ago for about a months time.....apparently this letter was from that time.....ok this woman was professing her love to him....i was upset because i dont know if this is a recent letter or if it really was old. I have cleaned out his closet dozens of times within the last 2 years getting rid of clothes that didnt fit or just tidying up. Worst of it all he said he just found that again the other day "read it, and put it back up there" like gee i wonder why he would save it???? and now his birthday is just a few days away and im supposed to act like nothing happened. How do i beleive him that it isnt a new letter, and why would he save it??? I was much better not knowing about this letter, it has just made me so insecure...


----------



## lookingforpeace (Sep 30, 2014)

Also, I forgot to mention. Yesterday I got my hair done, Ive been working really hard and I thought I deserved something nice for once. Well it turned out amazing. I had to be at work at 330 today, he came home at 1230. I was getting ready for work and looked ****ing amazing. Next thing I know he is in the shower masturbating -,- seriously a knife to the heart.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Well you need to have a long talk with that guy.

How long did is affair last? What has he done to atone for his infidelity. It sounds like he's not taking any of this very seriously.


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

I personally would not trust him, nor would I fully distrust him either. If he is neglecting your relationship, or acting odd, then you should be suspicious. In the meantime, I would suggest you keep working on yourself. Find ways to improve your own life, because the more independent you are, the more willing you will be to put up with less bs, and better prepared to leave a bad situation. Also, sounds like the connection and intimacy is severely lacking in your relationship. If you tell him your feelings, and express your concern, you leave the ball in his court to do something about it. You got the ball rolling on your end. Just take care of things on your own end.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I'd really need him to fess up to the TRUTH about this other woman.. did you know she existed when you & he were broke up that short time? I can't see any woman professing her love to a man in just a month's time .. so yeah.. sounds there were definitely things covered up here.. 

Coming home to his masturbating in the shower.. I'd feel the same ... 

Outside of finding this letter .. how have you felt in the relationship.. affection wise / communication / connection / sex ...so many masturbate, some can do this then turn around and have great sex a few hours later.. or does he do this -then have nothing left at night, his sexual energy spent...when you are craving him ? 

Is he a more Private person.. not wanting you to get a hold of his phone, passwords, anything like this?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Is this the first you ever knew of another woman? Did you see anyone else during your break?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

badsanta said:


> ...wait, was it a _handwritten_ love letter on _actual paper_?
> 
> If so, that was not from two years ago. He is lying to you big time. I just checked with the national archives and according to historical data, the last handwritten love letter was written on October, 12 1997 by Ethel Jenkins just before she finally succumbed to all those AOL Promotional CDs in her mailbox. After that, all love letters have been sent electronically.
> 
> That letter HAS to be at least 25 year old. Perhaps it was from his mom when he was having a tough day in kindergarten or something, and he reads it from time to time to lift his spirits.


LOL! No doubt!&#55357;&#56833;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Actually, OP was a hot n ready sex sandwich when her H got home. He waltzed right past her package of passion and had a date with his hand instead.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

I think without knowing the particulars of that letter, that you really do not have enough to go on yet to decide it was an infidelity.

Was he "saving' the letter or just not getting rid of it?

As for the shower? Why didn't you hop in? Oh, the hairdo.

I have this feeling that you're kind of leading with your chin on this.

In the time before I met and dated my now current wife I dated other women. One of them wrote me a letter, not knowing what I was doing. She said some things that would have upset my then girlfriend (my now wife)--if she had seen it.

I sent an email explaining my situation, and that was it.

The kicker is, I put the note on my desk thinking I tossed it. Ran across it months later and I threw it out.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

badsanta said:


> When my wife is getting all fixed up and about to head out the door, that is not the best time for me to pressure her for sex. I would also ask Lookingforpeace why she did not jump in the shower with him, but she had just got her hair done! So it is so obvious why that would be frustrating!!!!


When Mrs. Conan is all done up I absolutely have to mark my territory. We are pretty good at the CFNM thing though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lookingforpeace (Sep 30, 2014)

The shower is a one person shower. And we have never showered together the entire 4 years we have been together. I had just given him his birthday present also when he got home! I would have gladly had a quickie my hair is not THAT important! Instead I'm sitting on the couch while he is taking care of his needs in the shower. This makes me very insecure after finding the letter the day before. Yes I knew about this woman while we were broken up but no I did not realize that she was obviously infatuated with him in a months time.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Did you both agree to see other people during your split or not?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lookingforpeace (Sep 30, 2014)

No we didnt agree to anything during our split, i had just had enough of his bull**** and not paying bills and being a complete ******* i told him to leave.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

He still kind of sounds like a douche. What has he done to improve?

Do you feel loved by him? Do you know if he feels loved by you?

If you haven't already, would he read five love languages with you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

People can get infatuated in a day.

He should have tossed out the note. It's not linked to what he did in the shower.

You are connecting those dots, not him.

That said, you and he do need to reconnect better.


----------



## lookingforpeace (Sep 30, 2014)

no i never meant that the letter and him in the shower are connected.....after the way i felt about the letter and being insecure......i felt even worse after he decided to pleasure himself while i was sitting on the couch readily available to have sex.


----------

